# CMS suche /selber bauen! *HILFE*



## share_freak (4. Juli 2007)

Hey Leute, ich habe mal eine Frage ich bin auf der Suche nach einem CMS das richtig gut ist und mir viel bietet. Hättet ihr vllt einige vorschläge für mich? ICh wollte mal versuchen eine Homepage selber aufzubauen. DIe halt ein Login, Forum, CHat, Flirtbereich etc. bietet nur leider weiß ich nicht wie was wo hinkommt. Wäre nett wenn ich hier viel Tips bekommen könnte.

mfg share_freak P.s danke schonmal!!


----------



## Eiszwerg (4. Juli 2007)

Hmm... Für CMS-Fragen generell ist das hier eventuell der falsche Bereich.
Aber um trotzdem zu antworten: e107 gefällt mir recht gut.


----------



## share_freak (5. Juli 2007)

ja danke kann man den auch teile zusammen puzzlen und dann zu einen script kombinieren geht das Und wie mach ich das dann mit der index.php datei kann mir einer dabei helfen bitte


----------



## Kahmoon (5. Juli 2007)

Du wirst nicht drumrum kommen Dir von einem CMS die Anleitung durchzulesen 

Ich empfehle Typolight


Ach ja....Satzzeichen sind was feines


----------



## Eiszwerg (5. Juli 2007)

e107 ist wie die meisten CMS modular aufgebaut und bietet somit viele Möglichkeiten. Einfach mal 

Und bitte hier mal Punkt 15 lesen, verstehen und beherzigen. 

Danke


----------



## share_freak (5. Juli 2007)

könntet ihr dann auch den download link gleich hier hin verlinken! aber doch nicht alle cms haben ne anleitung Also wie ist das nun mit der index.php datei


----------



## Eiszwerg (5. Juli 2007)

*Bitte hier mal Punkt 15 lesen, verstehen und beherzigen! *

*Jedes* vernünftige CMS, das mir bisher untergekommen ist, hat eine Dokumentation.
Was meinst Du mit der index.php?

Link: http://e107.org/


----------



## Kahmoon (5. Juli 2007)

Google ist Dein Freund

http://www.typolight.de


----------



## share_freak (5. Juli 2007)

HEy Leutz, also sagen wir mal ich habe hier ein Loginscript und ein forum script ne zusammen gesucht etwas einfaches wie muss ich das dann alles in der index.php eintragen ich wollt einige script teile erstmal selber zusammen suchen und dann zusammen setzen könnt ihr mir dann beim zusammen setzen helfen damit ich so verstehe wie das gemacht wird P.s. danke schon mal für die Links ;-)


----------



## Eiszwerg (5. Juli 2007)

Wenn Du alles zusammensuchst, dann wird das ein erheblicher Aufwand, da Du die verschiedenen Datenbanken ja auch zusammenführen musst resp. die Scripte auf eine Datenbank anpassen musst.

Falls Du vorhattest mal eben "mir nichts dir nichts" eine Flirt-Community aus dem Boden zu stampfen, muss ich Dir den Zahn leider hier und jetzt ziehen: 
Ohne Einarbeitung, lesen und Planen geht da wenig.

Also überlege Dir erstmal folgende Punkte:
-eigenes System oder vorhandenes CMS verwenden
-welche Module
-Zielgruppe
-Aussehen
-etc

Egal welchen Punkt Du aufgreifst: Recherche wird nötig sein!


----------



## Kahmoon (5. Juli 2007)

Ich bitte Dich noch mal auf die Rechtschreibung zu achten....man kann Deinen Text kaum entziffern 

Bei einem fertigen CMS etc. brauchst Du keinen eigenes Loginscript mehr...da ist sowas überall dabei.

Da es klingt als hättest Du keine Ahnung von PHP wird es wohl etwas zu schwer sein ein CMS selber zu schreiben. Für die Grundlagen von PHP empfehle ich http://tut.php-q.net/index.html . Dort werden auch Deine Fragen beantwortet wo und wie man PHP in eine "index.php" einfügt.


----------



## share_freak (5. Juli 2007)

Ja es sollte nicht direkt eine Flirt-Community werden, ich wollte erstmal klein anfagen, also was einfach anfangs zusammen basteln sprich: FORUM, GÄSTEBUCH,und sowas halt. Also was würdet ihr mir denn nun empfehlen und würdet ihr mir dabei helfen, wenn ich anfangen sollte zu basteln? Danke schonmal für euren ganzen Kommentare.


----------



## Kahmoon (5. Juli 2007)

Lies Dir das doch erst mal durch.... http://tut.php-q.net/index.html


Es gibt dort auch ein Gästebuch als Beispiel (vermutlich auch alle anderen Sachen die Du bisher geplant hast)
http://tut.php-q.net/guestbook.html


----------



## share_freak (5. Juli 2007)

Ich kenn die Seite, aber ich wollte zuerst alles selber Basteln wäre das nicht einfacherOder lieber ein CMS holen und auf dem dann anfangen weiter zu bauen


----------



## Eiszwerg (5. Juli 2007)

Langsam muss ich schmunzel 

Weisst Du was? Hol Dir phpNuke und schreib Deine eigenen Plugins... Das ist leet und macht super viel Spass ;-)


----------



## share_freak (5. Juli 2007)

ist den phpnuke empfehlenswerd Was bietet es so? und wo bekomme ich ich es her


----------



## Kahmoon (5. Juli 2007)

Ich gebs auf....

Muss man Dir denn alles mundgerecht anbieten? Schon mal was von ein wenig Selbstständigkeit gehört?

Schon mal "php nuke" bei Google eingegeben? Meistens, man glaubt es kaum, ist die Internetadresse auch so wie der Produktname. z.B. http://phpnuke.de/

Gruß
Franky...und weg


----------



## share_freak (5. Juli 2007)

Die Templatesdateien kann man sich doch angepasst besorgen,, oder UNd du meinst jetzt das ich die Scripts die ich haben will einfach daran anpasse und zu scripte seh ich das jetzt richtig


----------



## Eiszwerg (5. Juli 2007)

Nicht, dass ich Dir den Link in meinem letzten Post schon mitgegeben haben... neeeeiiiiin.

So, ich steig aus... sonst werd ich noch zynisch oder sowas.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. Juli 2007)

share_freak hat gesagt.:


> ICh wollte mal versuchen eine Homepage selber aufzubauen. DIe halt ein Login, Forum, CHat, Flirtbereich etc. bietet nur leider weiß ich nicht wie was wo hinkommt. Wäre nett wenn ich hier viel Tips bekommen könnte.


Das hoert sich fuer mich stark danach an als koennte OSDate was fuer Dich sein.

Und bitte halte Dich an den bereits mehrfach angesprochenen Punkt der Netiquette, denn einige Deiner Posts sind eine Vergewaltigung der deutschen Sprache.
Falls Du Probleme mit Deiner Tastatur haben solltest kannst du bei Alternate eine neue fuer nur 4,90 Euro bekommen.
Und auch ein wenig mehr Eigeninitiative waere nett. Wir sind zwar hier ein Hilfeforum, aber kauen und schlucken musst Du selbst.


----------



## share_freak (5. Juli 2007)

Ja tut mir leid was meine Rechtschreibung betrifft. Ja du hast den Link hier gepostet aber der DOwnloadlink für die Datei ist nicht auf dieser Seite zu finden von daher!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. Juli 2007)

Schau mal auf der offiziellen Seite: http://phpnuke.org/
Auf .de-Domains findest Du eher selten die offiziellen Seiten, die sind in der Regel .org, .net oder .com.
Aber ueber  haettest Du auch diese Seite finden koennen.


----------



## share_freak (7. Juli 2007)

Ehm ich habe da mal noch eine Frage? Also kann oder weiß einer von Euch wo ich ein Entfernungsscript finden kann. Also sprich wenn man sich anmeldet das man nur die PLZ angeben muss und schon sagt er dir dann ORT und BUNDESLAND. Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?


----------



## kantonix (11. September 2007)

Hi falls doch nochmal einer auf die Idee kommt ein CMS selbst zu bauen, dann habe ich hier ein paar interessante Links, die bei der Umsetzung hoffentlich helfen.

Midas Commands: http://http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Midas#Supported_Commands
Demo: http://http://www.mozilla.org/editor/midasdemo/

Das sind alles Beispiele für Mozilla, ich hoffe das es weiterhilft

kantonix


----------

